# 40" Jack Crevalle Team Primus!



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Went out Thursday morning. The bite was pretty slow. I grabbed a 26" Snapper with a live cig, and then met up with Ginzu. We grabbed our limit of Snapper and several bobo's. Decided to call it with the slower bite. On the troll in my king rig gets hammered. I lose it 15ft from the yak. Pissed I throw another cig on and Bam!! my imitation yozuri goes off. It's a bomber $2.50 blue and silver look a like yozuri from walmart. I just upgraded the hooks. Anyway, I'm thinking shark but I just can't see it and its pulling with brute force. Ginzu sees me struggling and comes back to watch the show. After about 25 mins I get it in the yak. Probably one of the hardest fighting fish I've reeled in besides some of the sharks. Tight lines!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That's awesome nice nice job!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! Love the 'disposable' Bomber lures.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice big Jack. Excellent video caught all the action.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Wow that thing is huge!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing in that lifetime memory!
catch 'em up.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice fish. The big jacks are abound.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

You catch a 10" Jack and it fels like jaws, I bet that thing put a whippin on ya. He's a stud for sure


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Lb per Lb those are one of the most brutal fish you can fight. Nice job.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hell yeah, nothing like the pull of a big jack! i need to get into some of those and see how they compare to yellowtail.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice catch


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice beach donkey!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

It was fun watching you struggle to bring him in. He bulldoged your ass, lol!


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice job Capt!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

